# HMS Statice



## Carol Pratt (May 10, 2009)

I believe this was a Canadian corvette used by the British in WW2 on convoys. I don't know the year it sank, (bomb or torpedo stike) but I think there were 3 survivors picked up from the sea after several days. Does anyone have any idea where I might find further information? Many thanks.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.

First of all, she was Royal Navy rather than Canadian or she would have been called HMCS Statice. 

I would start with Mr Google with a search using "HMS Statice" - don't forget to include the quotation marks or you will get everything with HMS in it. 

This site HERE referring to her as being still in service later in 1945.

Wikipedia has this:

"Formerly USS _Vim_ (PG-99). Transferred to the RN under the lend-lease program. Returned to the USN on 21 Jun 1946.

She appears to be most famous for being involved in the sinking of U-678 which is covered in the URL above.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

HMS Statice (Ex-USN 'Vim') Built Collingwood 1943, Returned to the USN 21/6/1946. Modified Flower Class corvette.
Peter4447


----------

